# How do I get perfect?



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

katoman said:


> I'm using my 12" trowel and hawk. Well used trowel, my best one. I thin the mud a tad. No problem applying, the problem is I can't see the finished wall unless I'm like 12" away from it.
> 
> Thanks on the surgery, I'm sure it will go fine.
> 
> Did I mention it's FREE. eh, :clap:


Free to you maybe but somebody's paying.

On a side note: "Don't let perfect be the enemy of good enough." - Voltaire


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

txgencon said:


> Free to you maybe but somebody's paying.
> 
> On a side note: "Don't let perfect be the enemy of good enough." - Voltaire


We all pay into the health care system here. I've been paying into it for some 40 years or more.


----------



## JMC1981 (Aug 27, 2011)

jawtrs said:


> Lol. Haven't found a perfect drywall sub yet. No matter how well I explain how picky I w ill be, and accept high bids, still have to be a prick. Everytime.
> 
> Drywall contractor just finished an addition for me, sugar coat texture. I told him to call before texturing so I could bring the lights and straight edge.  Took three inspections and two full days to pas before texture Had to fix texture in one spot. He is a good drywall guy, just to big. A hurry.
> 
> My top painter is an awesome level 5 guy, just slow and expensive. He and 2 others did an awesome level 5 two years ago on a 4,000 sq ft house. There forever. Client loved it though.


 I don't understand why you're pulling out flat edges and lights before a textured finish? Realistically, I am not sure why you're doing that prior to the prime coat regardless of a smooth or textured finish. You do realize that most imperfections and even slightly humped seams will never be seen after the texture is applied? Given that doesn't happen in all situations. However, if you are familiar and experienced enough with drywall, you will know what's going to work and what isn't prior to the application of the texture. Especially if you know your texture guy is good at what he does. 95% of the problems I see with texture ceilings is from the applicator not being consistent with the texture system. 

I just have a real problem with the people who shine walls with 3,000,000 candlelight powered lights to prove there is an imperfection. Guess what? The artificial light and natural light wont be showing what that light is showing. Nor will the artificial and natural light be flashing the wall the way you are. 8 times out of 10 something you pick up flashing a halogen light isn't something you will ever see in an ordinary situation. I know more builders associations here in the states specifically state to stand a certain amount of feet from the wall at a time with natural light and artificial light and if you can't see the imperfection you're good. You can take the greatest drywall job in the world, something that would never be a problem to 99.9% of the home owners, and find imperfections if you're shining lights in every direction. 

As for others who are looking for a perfect finish: I strongly recommend checking out USG Tuff Hide Primer-Surfacer which accomplishes a sweet Level-5 Finish. I would also recommend looking into larger sprayers that can spray joint compound; it will save you a ton of time if you're skimming walls and ceilings in their entirety.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Don't know how I ended up talking about this in the dw section, but went to the eye sugeon today. I'm booked for surgery in three weeks.

They put drops in my eyes and wouldn't let me drive. I had to call a bud to come and get me.

Went to work anyway, priming. I'll see the mess I made tomorrow :laughing:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

JMC1981 said:


> I don't understand why you're pulling out flat edges and lights before a textured finish? Realistically, I am not sure why you're doing that prior to the prime coat regardless of a smooth or textured finish. You do realize that most imperfections and even slightly humped seams will never be seen after the texture is applied? Given that doesn't happen in all situations. However, if you are familiar and experienced enough with drywall, you will know what's going to work and what isn't prior to the application of the texture. Especially if you know your texture guy is good at what he does. 95% of the problems I see with texture ceilings is from the applicator not being consistent with the texture system.
> 
> I just have a real problem with the people who shine walls with 3,000,000 candlelight powered lights to prove there is an imperfection. Guess what?* The artificial light and natural light wont be showing what that light is showing. Nor will the artificial and natural light be flashing the wall the way you are. 8 times out of 10 something you pick up flashing a halogen light isn't something you will ever see in an ordinary situation. *I know more builders associations here in the states specifically state to stand a certain amount of feet from the wall at a time with natural light and artificial light and if you can't see the imperfection you're good. You can take the greatest drywall job in the world, something that would never be a problem to 99.9% of the home owners, and find imperfections if you're shining lights in every direction.
> 
> As for others who are looking for a perfect finish: I strongly recommend checking out USG Tuff Hide Primer-Surfacer which accomplishes a sweet Level-5 Finish. I would also recommend looking into larger sprayers that can spray joint compound; it will save you a ton of time if you're skimming walls and ceilings in their entirety.



I think the problem is we've all been bitten when the color goes on and those bad spots stand out. I agree with you to a point. We do quite a few basements and a basement ceiling has to be pretty much perfect. The angle of the natural light is so low it is just like shining a light on it.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks great from here... :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Just a quick update - they decided to go with semi-gloss paint. 

Not going to get it painted before my surgery. So I've got a month off. Great customer. They told me to do what I gotta do, and they'll see me when I'm fully recovered.

Then I'll get to really see how good a job I did on the dw. :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

JMC1981 said:


> I don't understand why you're pulling out flat edges and lights before a textured finish? Realistically, I am not sure why you're doing that prior to the prime coat regardless of a smooth or textured finish. You do realize that most imperfections and even slightly humped seams will never be seen after the texture is applied? Given that doesn't happen in all situations. However, if you are familiar and experienced enough with drywall, you will know what's going to work and what isn't prior to the application of the texture. Especially if you know your texture guy is good at what he does. 95% of the problems I see with texture ceilings is from the applicator not being consistent with the texture system.
> 
> I just have a real problem with the people who shine walls with 3,000,000 candlelight powered lights to prove there is an imperfection. Guess what? The artificial light and natural light wont be showing what that light is showing. Nor will the artificial and natural light be flashing the wall the way you are. 8 times out of 10 something you pick up flashing a halogen light isn't something you will ever see in an ordinary situation. I know more builders associations here in the states specifically state to stand a certain amount of feet from the wall at a time with natural light and artificial light and if you can't see the imperfection you're good. You can take the greatest drywall job in the world, something that would never be a problem to 99.9% of the home owners, and find imperfections if you're shining lights in every direction.
> 
> As for others who are looking for a perfect finish: I strongly recommend checking out USG Tuff Hide Primer-Surfacer which accomplishes a sweet Level-5 Finish. I would also recommend looking into larger sprayers that can spray joint compound; it will save you a ton of time if you're skimming walls and ceilings in their entirety.



First, he knows ahead of time how I roll. Second, a lot harder to fix after texture, third he doesn't paint my stuff, my crew does. Need to bring it up before we pay him. I use a regular work light . Also, he skimmed and fixed the chit in the original part. I paid him to make it flat, that's what I expect.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

katoman said:


> Just a quick update - they decided to go with semi-gloss paint.
> 
> Not going to get it painted before my surgery. So I've got a month off. Great customer. They told me to do what I gotta do, and they'll see me when I'm fully recovered.
> 
> Then I'll get to really see how good a job I did on the dw. :laughing:


Sound like good clients! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

JMC1981 said:


> I don't understand why you're pulling out flat edges and lights before a textured finish? Realistically, I am not sure why you're doing that prior to the prime coat regardless of a smooth or textured finish. You do realize that most imperfections and even slightly humped seams will never be seen after the texture is applied? Given that doesn't happen in all situations. However, if you are familiar and experienced enough with drywall, you will know what's going to work and what isn't prior to the application of the texture. Especially if you know your texture guy is good at what he does. 95% of the problems I see with texture ceilings is from the applicator not being consistent with the texture system.
> 
> I just have a real problem with the people who shine walls with 3,000,000 candlelight powered lights to prove there is an imperfection. Guess what? The artificial light and natural light wont be showing what that light is showing. Nor will the artificial and natural light be flashing the wall the way you are. 8 times out of 10 something you pick up flashing a halogen light isn't something you will ever see in an ordinary situation. I know more builders associations here in the states specifically state to stand a certain amount of feet from the wall at a time with natural light and artificial light and if you can't see the imperfection you're good. You can take the greatest drywall job in the world, something that would never be a problem to 99.9% of the home owners, and find imperfections if you're shining lights in every direction.
> 
> As for others who are looking for a perfect finish: I strongly recommend checking out USG Tuff Hide Primer-Surfacer which accomplishes a sweet Level-5 Finish. I would also recommend looking into larger sprayers that can spray joint compound; it will save you a ton of time if you're skimming walls and ceilings in their entirety.


Like Turf Hide :thumbsup:

Sherwin Williams High Build primer is good too


----------



## Vanman (Feb 13, 2012)

JMC1981 said:


> I don't understand why you're pulling out flat edges and lights before a textured finish? Realistically, I am not sure why you're doing that prior to the prime coat regardless of a smooth or textured finish. You do realize that most imperfections and even slightly humped seams will never be seen after the texture is applied? Given that doesn't happen in all situations. However, if you are familiar and experienced enough with drywall, you will know what's going to work and what isn't prior to the application of the texture. Especially if you know your texture guy is good at what he does. 95% of the problems I see with texture ceilings is from the applicator not being consistent with the texture system.
> 
> I just have a real problem with the people who shine walls with 3,000,000 candlelight powered lights to prove there is an imperfection. Guess what? The artificial light and natural light wont be showing what that light is showing. Nor will the artificial and natural light be flashing the wall the way you are. 8 times out of 10 something you pick up flashing a halogen light isn't something you will ever see in an ordinary situation. I know more builders associations here in the states specifically state to stand a certain amount of feet from the wall at a time with natural light and artificial light and if you can't see the imperfection you're good. You can take the greatest drywall job in the world, something that would never be a problem to 99.9% of the home owners, and find imperfections if you're shining lights in every direction.
> 
> As for others who are looking for a perfect finish: I strongly recommend checking out USG Tuff Hide Primer-Surfacer which accomplishes a sweet Level-5 Finish. I would also recommend looking into larger sprayers that can spray joint compound; it will save you a ton of time if you're skimming walls and ceilings in their entirety.


Yea ur right there chief about the halogen light:thumbsup: I was drafted into doing a block of flats that other tapers had started and *****ed up! So the site agent was going about with the halogen checking my workAnd he pulled me up on a lap mark on a beadHe got told pretty fasy 2 get the ***** away from me with that thing Thing is that i did a good job but the other tapers *****ed it up before i got there so Mr site agent thought my work would b the same:blink:


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

loneframer said:


> Perfect?
> 
> You need to lower your standards to something more realistic, like the illusion of perfection.:thumbsup:


Exactly. Every job I do, I strive for perfection, but by the end I just have to be realistic and accept the fact that I'm not a robot. I can walk into pretty much any room in any house and find something that isn't 100% perfect.


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

Ethos said:


> Exactly. Every job I do, I strive for perfection, but by the end I just have to be realistic and accept the fact that I'm not a robot. I can walk into pretty much any room in any house and find something that isn't 100% perfect.



Yeah, it just gets to that point. I have to stop myself from being compulsive and trying to make every little thing perfect in finishing. 

Helps looking at it without the million candlelight halogen shining along the wall as well.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Or use the million watts during touch up, after priming, then turn it off.


----------



## mooredw (Feb 9, 2012)

If your last pass through a room during sand is with a 500 watt hologen ..You will most likely see more flaws that day than the painter or h/o ever will...until the lumber starts to dry out ..that's a whole nother story..and theres no way around it..Sheet rock @ wood framing DON'T WORK! I don't care how good a finisher you are ..If your finishing off rock attached to green /wet lumber ,,It's gonna look like chit within a year or two..after that it just gets worse... [smile]!


----------

